# New van for Out-Laws



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all 
I am helping my in-laws find a van! We have seen a 2010 Chausson Welcome Suite on 2.3 fiat Ducato the van with the central drop down bed. With the overall length of less than 6 metres it seems to be the perfect van. Can I ask for any advice or comments. Out - Laws are 60 and 61' . Payload is good, but am I missing something? All advice welcome.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

check to see if all modifications and recalls have been completed. :roll: :roll: not sure I understand the layout as to central drop down bed, do you mean over the drivers seats as in say Hymer.


cabby


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

It's a very nice, attractive van and, as you say, the payload is good. HOWEVER - there's practically no storage space, either inside or out.


----------

